# Holden Cruze Body Kit



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm down for seeing some pics. Is it a lip kit?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol, I thought I was the only one who gets beat


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

The body kit is on. Looks the goods for sure. Very happy with the way it has improved the look of this car. Nice kit, fits well. Only had to make minor adjustments to make it fit perfect. Here are the pics............................


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice :clap:


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks pretty tight man. good job


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments everyone. These cars really do have sex appeal and are a fun car to drive. With the addition of the body kit it gave the car some attitude which was missing from manufacture. Not much more that will be done to this one. I will get the short shifter once they are in stock. As I have said, we are limited here in Aussieland as to what is available for our Cruzes, and what is available is very expensive. On another note, we have some class examples of the Cruze on this forum, good work to everyone that puts in the efforts to put these cars in a class of their own.:goodjob:


----------



## jll14t (Mar 26, 2014)

That is impressive. Where did you find it? Online? I've been looking for my SRi, I agree they don't have much when you get them stock, but I definitely think there's a lot that can be done with them if you have the eye for it  nice work!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## smashlei9h (May 25, 2014)

Before photos?


----------

